# Water Pump / Accumulator Mod Finished !!



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

My first official modification to our 23RS is pretty much done. I can't stand noisy water pumps, so I decided my first task would be to put in an accumulator tank and try to quiet the pump somehow. It's mounted under the sofa in the 23RS so at least I didn't have to deal with it being under a bed like our other TT.

I first tried getting another pump from Camping World. I've tried just about every Shurflo pump except for the "Extreme Series Smart Sensor" pumps. They're supposed to be quiet, variable speed, and don't need an accumulator tank. Well, I got the 4 gpm flavor and popped it in the trailer expecting it to be the best ever. It was very loud at high speeds, not too bad at low speed. I made sure all the air was purged from the system, checked the mounting and nothing helped. It sure moved a lot of water and with great pressure, but I could see us emptying our tank in 10 minutes! Out came that pump.

I tried my "pump box" that I've had for a while, and that worked pretty well but was still kind of loud. That had the Shurflo 3.5 gpm pump in it. I decided to swap that one with the 2.8 gpm pump that came with the Outback and put the whole shebang in. Mounted the box on top of 3/4" foam insulation and wrapped all the lines in rubberized pipe insulation to cut down on transmitted vibrations. Finally I put the accumulator tank on a couple of 1x2's covered with more pipe insulation and held in place with a bungee cord. You can still hear the pump when it's running, but at least it doesn't sound like a weed whacker on steroids anymore.

The pipe coming from our fresh water inlet (the green and white one) had a hole in it that I found only when I filled the tank to the top. That's going to get replaced tomorrow. I also had a little "oopsie" when I wasn't paying enough attention and reversed the "innie" and the "outie" on the pump. Couldn't figure out why nothing was coming out of the faucet, but I heard "blub, blub, blub" from under the floor. Yep, I was blowing bubbles in the fresh water tank, and added a few more gallons from the accumulator. I opened the fresh water fill cap outside and water came gushing out for a few minutes. Then I heard a "drip, drip, drip" from the underside as water landed on the underbelly covering. Somehow that lousy fill hose had blown another hole where it connects to the tank. Don't know how I pressurized the tank enough to put a hole in there since water should have come out of the vent hose. Great, maybe that's clogged or something!

Now I know how to remove the underbelly wrap, and I have to say I wasn't very impressed with the number of wires and pipes just laying on top of the covering - not secured to frame members or anything. Nother project for nother day I guess.....

I'll post a couple of photos if I can figure out how to! I don't see any way to attach them to a post and the "insert image" button didn't seem to work. Help anybody?

Here you go



























There the pics for you

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Your 1st mod completed always feels great.

This is a great mod. I know you will be pleased.

As for posting pics. Click to the gallery and go under new image. Once the pic is in the gallery you can click on image.

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That's a great first mod








Very nice job

Don


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks Don,

I figured it had something to do with the gallery. Guess I should have said I was able to create a photo album at least!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Great pics.









Thor


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Looks great!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Great job on the accumulator tank and water pump!

From the pictures you posted, I have one concern if I were to do this mod. You installed the tank in part of the storage area that is accessed from the outside via the door pictured. I already use every bit of that space with items I think are necessary for camping.

I might be able to fit it within the current area dedicated to the pump and waterlines. I just hate having to remove the sofa to check it out.

Dan


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Insomniak said:


> They're supposed to be quiet, variable speed, and don't need an accumulator tank. Well, I got the 4 gpm flavor and popped it in the trailer expecting it to be the best ever.


I had my eye on that pump too! It specs show low noise and low current-draw, glad I read this though - I think I'll look for something else.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

3LEES said:


> Great job on the accumulator tank and water pump!
> 
> From the pictures you posted, I have one concern if I were to do this mod. You installed the tank in part of the storage area that is accessed from the outside via the door pictured. I already use every bit of that space with items I think are necessary for camping.
> 
> ...


It may be possible to fit the tank on the other side of the water line opening - especially if you use a smaller one and don't do a box for the pump. Where I placed it, there's still room to store things, and you have access to the air valve on the bottom of the tank.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Nice mod, Don.








What size tank?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

Looks great. This is one of the mod's on my list. Thanks for the pictures as well.


----------



## jt-mt-21rs (Jun 17, 2006)

Good timing on this post. We just got back from a 2 week vacation in our new 21RS and I have to say the water pump was my biggest complaint. I was embarrassed with how loud that thing is. This mod just got moved up to the top of my list.

I have a question though... how does the accumulator help reduce the noise? Does it isolate the pump vibration from the water lines? The noise doesn't seem to be the pump itself... I can live with that level of noise... it seems to be the water lines vibrating inside the walls.


----------



## Dupper (Jul 19, 2006)

Do you think that this would help keep the noise down? I am thinking about getting this when we get the camper.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

jt-mt-21rs said:


> I have a question though... how does the accumulator help reduce the noise? Does it isolate the pump vibration from the water lines? The noise doesn't seem to be the pump itself... I can live with that level of noise... it seems to be the water lines vibrating inside the walls.


jt-mt-21rs,

You are correct that most of the noise is the water lines and not the pump itself. Several people have modified their water lines with a couple of loops of tubing (at both ends of the pump). The loops tend to 'absorb' the vibrations pretty well.

As for the accumulator, in itself it does not reduce the noise level. What it does do, is store a volume of water under pressure which in turn reduces the need for the pump to turn on every time you open a spigot or flush the toilet. When all is said and done, the pump will run just as much as without the acculmulator, the difference will be that it runs for a longer period of time, but much less often. And in the middle of the night, that is a good thing!









Dupper,

That looks like a pretty nice unit, but I would be concerned about the ability of the factory plumbing in the Outback being able to handle the increased pressure. Once you get over 30PSI, you risk blowing fittings apart.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Very nice mod! I added the loops of tubing mentioned and put styrofoam around the pump. With 5 kids, the pump noise is a little lower on my priority list...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Great job...you are now well on your way to becoming a Jedi Mod Man. Someone please give Insomniak a glass of the secret Kool-Aid.


----------

